# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  افزودن ستون هایی از مدل های مرتبط به CgrideView

## kazemimorteza

سلام وقت بخیر.  لطفا در مورد افزودن ستون هایی به cgrideView از مدل های مرتبط با مدل مورد نظر راهنمایی بفرمایید. :بوس: 
  sort کردن رکوردها در CgrideView ؟

----------

